# Fing'rs flirt nail stamping kit



## Jennifer3310 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has seen these around but I found it at Walmart yesterday and thought I would give it a shot. I'm not a big fan of the plate since it's all flowers but the stamper seems to be easier to use than the other one I have. And for $5 I didn't think it was a bad deal. You get white stamping polish, one plate, the scraper and stamper.

I took this picture off of http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2012/03/spotted-new-fingrs-flirt-nail-art.html which looks like there's more plates for these, that I need to go look for.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 1, 2012)

They look like the typical nail stampers and plates.  You can get them on ebay for cheap.


----------



## KimberlyP (Apr 1, 2012)

These sets are fairly inexpensive at Walmart. I think it would be an excellent start set for someone who is wanting to give it a go.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 2, 2012)

That's not a bad deal at all for $5. I really like the different flower designs; they are really cute for springtime.


----------

